

Heroku dev status: Git push and API access have been temporarily disabled - danso
https://status.heroku.com/incidents/484

======
johnward
Why do these cloud services seem to have so many more issues than the
dedicated servers at my host?

~~~
bdcravens
Cloud providers have globally facing services, so you hear of the problems.
Dedicated server hosts have issues, but unless it directly impacts you, you
never hear of it. Additionally, there's so much that PaaS providers do. On a
dedicated host, if say, Passenger is misconfigured, that's your issue, not
there's, so long as the server is still up and you can SSH in.

------
danso
It's been fixed as of 40 minutes ago:
<https://status.heroku.com/incidents/484#update-1502>

------
timmillwood
Argh!!! Panic!!!

